# Permessi per file di sistema

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Avrei una domanda sui file di sistema. In /etc/init.d ho qualche script con questi permessi:

```
lrwxrwxrwx
```

Però mi chiedevo... Se io ho utenti che si loggano via ssh, possono cancellarmi questi script? E' corretto questo comportamento? Cioè, file di sistema che tipo di permessi dovrebbero avere? Purtroppo di queste cose non so proprio nulla, quindi abbiate pazienza se la domanda è banale. E' solo che noto che un utente via ssh può andarsene in giro parecchio...

Grazie mille per qualsiasi chiarimento!

----------

## Lioben

Ti dico subito che sono un nuovo arrivato quindi , prendi con le pinze cio' che dico . I permessi sono a triplette , tre permessi per il proprietario altri tre per il gruppo del proprietario e gli ultimi tre per tutti gli altri , i tuoi utenti faranno parte del gruppo "others" quindi toglili i permessi per leggere eseguire o scrivere secondo le tue esigenze 

altre info qui :

```

man chmod

```

----------

## Luc484

Si si, queste cose le so, è per questo che mi sorgono questi sospetti. Cioè, sarebbero sbagliati dei permessi come questi? File di sistema che permessi dovrebbero avere? Perché se questi sono sbagliati, e non capisco perché visto che io non tocco mai i permessi, come faccio a sapere che non sono sbagliati anche altri?

Grazie per la risposta!

----------

## Lioben

se non ho letto male in pratica con quei permessi tutti possono leggere scrivere ed eseguire . Se sono solo alcuni script ad avere sti permessi magari va bene.....

----------

## k01

con quei permessi sono solo dei collegamenti, non i file veri e propri, e anche se provi a rimuovere i collegamenti con un utente normale ottieni messaggi tipo "rm: impossibile rimuovere `net.eth0': Permission denied", quindi direi che quei permessi sono normali

----------

## Kernel78

Dipende dalla cartella in cui si trovano, se questa ha solo i permessi di lettura gli altri utenti non possono cancellare i file ivi contenuti nemmeno se i loro permessi lo farebbero credere.

Ho creato una situazione di test in /tmp

```
$ ls -ld test-perm/

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-04-30 15:45 test-perm/

$ ls -ld test-perm/*

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-04-30 15:45 test-perm/prova

$ rm test-perm/prova

rm: impossibile rimuovere `test-perm/prova': Permesso negato
```

Sperando di aiutarti a dormire sonno un po' più tranquilli  :Wink: 

----------

## Luc484

Oh si, questo lo avevo notato tempo fa... curioso! Ma questo concetto si applica ricorsivamente? Cioè, basta che siano impostate senza scrittura per others le directory nella root?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Oh si, questo lo avevo notato tempo fa... curioso! Ma questo concetto si applica ricorsivamente? Cioè, basta che siano impostate senza scrittura per others le directory nella root?

 

ai tempi delle superiori scoprii un concetto già vecchio come il cucco:in unix ogni cosa è un file.

Una directory è un file quindi se i permessi della directory vietano la scrittura al suo interno tutto ciò che vi è contenuto risulterà protetto da scrittura ...

----------

## nikko96

Da quello che ne so, i permessi dei link simbolici non sono reali, nel

senso che  hanno sempre i permessi dei file ai quali puntano

anche se può sembrare che abbino permessi pieni per tutti,ciao.

----------

## Luc484

Si beh, immagino questa cosa dei symlink, però io noto permessi che non mi convincono non su link. Però allora a questo punto dovrebbe bastare cambiare i permessi di quelli directory per stare tranquilli.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

infatti uno degli scherzetti sui sistemi *nix che si possano fare è quello di modificare i permessi della cartella home di un utente togliendogli i permessi di scrittura e vederlo lamentarsi di nn poter + misteriosamente creare o cancellare qualcosa, anche se lui è l proprietario del file!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> infatti uno degli scherzetti sui sistemi *nix che si possano fare è quello di modificare i permessi della cartella home di un utente togliendogli i permessi di scrittura e vederlo lamentarsi di nn poter + misteriosamente creare o cancellare qualcosa, anche se lui è l proprietario del file! 

 

Strano, ho sempre pensato che uno degli scherzatti fosse

```
rm -rf ~username_a_cui_fare_lo_scherzo
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una directory è un file quindi se i permessi della directory vietano la scrittura al suo interno tutto ciò che vi è contenuto risulterà protetto da scrittura ...

 

no. se la directory è protetta in scrittura non ci puoi scrivere dentro. ovvero non puoi aggiungere nuovi file a quelli catalogati.

però, se un file è già presente nella cartella e non è protetto in scrittura, puoi modificarne il contenuto, anche se non puoi cancellarlo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Una directory è un file quindi se i permessi della directory vietano la scrittura al suo interno tutto ciò che vi è contenuto risulterà protetto da scrittura ... 
> 
> no. se la directory è protetta in scrittura non ci puoi scrivere dentro. ovvero non puoi aggiungere nuovi file a quelli catalogati.
> ...

 

Si, ho scritto proprio una cavolata, volevo rafforzare il concetto che avevo espresso prima invece i miei neuroni hanno deragliato di brutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   infatti uno degli scherzetti sui sistemi *nix che si possano fare è quello di modificare i permessi della cartella home di un utente togliendogli i permessi di scrittura e vederlo lamentarsi di nn poter + misteriosamente creare o cancellare qualcosa, anche se lui è l proprietario del file!  
> 
> Strano, ho sempre pensato che uno degli scherzatti fosse
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è la differenza che passa tra uno scherzo e uno scherzo da prete  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Luc484

 :Very Happy: 

Ciò mi ha fatto capire che forse (anche senza forse) devo andare a rivedermi il libro di SO, di quel corso è evidente che non ricordo un piffero.

Avrei un'altra domanda però: i permessi dei file di sistema suppongo siano complessi da impostare in modo da assicurarsi un sistema sicuro. Sono impostati dagli sviluppatori giusto? Quindi quando vengono compilati ed installati i pacchetti da emerge i permessi sono già corretti e studiato per dare sicurezza, dico bene?

Grazie mille a tutti!

----------

